# Cyst vs. Nodule



## cowens02 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can explain to me the different between a nodule and a cyst? Are they the same thing? I have a complex cyst on my thyroid, but no mention of a nodule. Most of what I read on here mentions nodules, not cysts. Are they one in the same or am I missing something?

Thanks in advance!

C.


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi cowens!

Well a complex cyst is just that (a cyst) but instead of a normal fluid-filled cyst, it contains area of solid components. This is much like if you mix some dirt into some water, the chunks of the dirt would still be there but there's also fluid-filled components as well.

Nodules on the other hand are completely solid abnormal growths of the thyroid. They usually contain no fluid or mixed components.

When I first discovered I had one of these it was a complex cyst like yours at the time, 8 months later it magically transformed into a full-blown, growing solid nodule. I would highly recommend you followup with your GP in about 2-4 months time to monitor it. Do you have a copy of the report from the radiologist? If you could get a copy from your office (Which should usually be no problem, it's your right to obtain one), could you copy it on here for us to look at it?

Welcome, by the way. x

:hugs:


----------



## ChrisP (Oct 29, 2013)

Here's a picture of a complex cyst on US imaging. You can see little chunks of dark area's which represent the fluid, where the grey and lighter area's represent tissue or mass:










Here on the other hand, you have a Solid Nodule, represented as solid tissue with no fluid (Therefore it is not considered a complex cyst):










Also, you could have an entirely cystic mass, which consists of just pure fluid, but in your case, again; I would monitor it later down the road for any suspicious changes.

xx


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oftentimes, all masses/growths on the thyroid are called nodules. You can have cystic (fluid filled), complex (partly solid, partly fluid filled), or solid.

I had all three kinds and my doctors referred to all as nodules.


----------



## cowens02 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! Makes more sense now!

I am following up with an ENT next week (and a new endo, my last one didn't leave me feeling all that wonderful) to see if it has grown over the last year (was only 3mm, so I know too small to biopsy and shouldn't really be anything to be concerned with). I have been having more symptoms of Hypo (my old endo is trying me on 25mcg of synthroid, but doesn't think it will help) and am just starting to have increased difficulty swallowing & hoarseness--this is why I am going to ENT, I have a sneaking suspicision it has grown. I have posted my story over in the newbie area, so I don't want to waste your time reposting it here.

So, can I assume having a complex cyst is a better situation to be in than to have a completely solid nodule?

Just trying to get a sense of what I am in for. I have been suffering for years now with this darned thing and I just want it gone! The last few days I have felt better on the synthroid, so I am hoping that's a good sign!

Thanks again!

C.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hard to say as some solid nodules can be totally benign. That said, yes, usually as the nodule moves from cystic to complex to solid, monitoring increases. Generally speaking, the more solid the nodule is, the more suspicious is it.


----------

